# Paraffin wax or something else?



## NC Wood Art (Nov 8, 2011)

What is a good way to coat pen blanks to see what they will look like polished up besides misting it with water? 

It would- could also be a good wood sealant if the entire blank was coated. I was debating on buying a paraffin wax heater & dipping them? 

Suggestions?


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 8, 2011)

I was told that Acetone works or is that just for cleaning? Maybe a light swipe of tung oil so that it did not absorb very deeply?


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 8, 2011)

To see the grain I would wipe them w/ MS or DNA which will evap rather quickly. To seal you could use wax, I see some folk that buy sentless candles and melt them and coat the blanks. I would only coat the entire blank if checks are a real concern and this will only come from trial and error. Burls should be 100% coated but I would not coat a mesquite or anything like that all the way, just the end grain and a little side grain. I personally dip the ends of my blanks in Ancorseal and leave it on thick. Take almost a week to dry all the way but I have had success w/ that.


----------



## Bree (Nov 8, 2011)

I use DNA.  Schlepp it on there and voila you have a good look at the figure... then it's gone.


If you are planning to apply a CA finish to the blank don't wax it or even get wax near the blank or you may well cause the CA not to stick properly.


----------



## ssajn (Nov 8, 2011)

Isopropyl alcohol works well. Drys fast and won't raise the grain like water. And it's cheap.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 9, 2011)

I clean my blanks with Acetone - then if I really don't see what I want to be able to see - I will gently sand one side (pick the best and the worst) re clean and ultimately even shoot a quick coat of spray lacquer on them.  This is especially good if you are wanting to just photograph the blanks for some reason.

Linda


----------



## rherrell (Nov 9, 2011)

Mineral spirits


----------



## Bree (Nov 9, 2011)

IPD_Mrs said:


> I clean my blanks with Acetone - then if I really don't see what I want to be able to see - I will gently sand one side (pick the best and the worst) re clean and ultimately even shoot a quick coat of spray lacquer on them.  This is especially good if you are wanting to just photograph the blanks for some reason.
> 
> Linda



Be aware that ordinary acetone can be a nasty chemical.  It has a low flash point and is extremely flammable.  Its vapor can flash back off lots of ignition sources.  So no sparks, open flames, or heat sources when you use it.  

Also be careful about combining it with anything else.  For example, combining it with hydrogen peroxide can cause formation of acetone peroxide which is extremely unstable and explosive.  Terrorists sometimes use it as an IED or suicide weapon.  

Bottom line... be careful!  DNA is a lot safer but even DNA should be handled with gloves as it is toxic.  We sometimes forget that.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Wildman (Nov 16, 2011)

Wood loses MC through evaporation if want to use wax as an end sealer okay. Leave sides uncovered, completely sealed blanks cannot absorb or release moisture.  You want your blanks to reach EMC, before turning without air movement no MC evaporation. Better to lose a blank in storage than on the lathe or after assembly. 

If going to ship pen blanks out of state okay to completely seal. Have to advise recipient skinner back so blank can reach EMC. 

I use “Gulf Wax,” household paraffin wax, (canning, candle making, and many other uses) available at lot of grocery stores to end seal pen and spindle blanks. 
Hot plate & old pot get it done, some say need a double boiler.


----------

